# Folding Train Layout



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,
I thought I would share some photos of my N-scale folding layout. I needed to make it as mobile as possible and came across something similar in a slot car forum. This is my version and is a 4x8 sheet with Kato track. 
Joaquin


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicely done!:smilie_daumenpos:

Now I want to see the blue and yellow plane #44 hanging next to the Kayak.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice folding layout. Does it fit in that Mooney? Funny thing, I used to have a Mooney as well, the M20E or Super-21. It's been a few years since I flew as well, just too expensive nowadays.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That guy can't be you John, he's got too much hair.:laugh:


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice folding layout. Does it fit in that Mooney? Funny thing, I used to have a Mooney as well, the M20E or Super-21. It's been a few years since I flew as well, just too expensive nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 37805
> 
> ...


No,
Not much room in the old Mooney. I had a 1962 M20C, which I sold two years ago due to illness.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I could get four people in mine, but all you could bring was a toothbrush if we filled up the tanks!  OTOH, I could get an honest 180-185 MPH cruise at 71% power, it was a great cross country bird.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

i have been flying for years and a Mooney is one of my favorite aircraft. It's a little tight but a joy to fly.


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

This is my Boy and our Mooney. I was his flight instructor as well. A real joy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, that sucker is bright! 

I have a commercial license and the multi-engine rating, but I never thought about instructing. I had the VA benefits, so I used them to advance my pilot training. I'd have loved to have a twin, but every time I looked, the prices were absurd, and of course the expenses of operating one are a lot higher as well. I loved the look of the Aero Commander 500B and almost bought one, but better judgment took over and I kept the Mooney.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't they have a dedicated forum for you fly boys. None of this has anything to do with your layout or model trains, sanctioned by King Tut or not.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice space saver ideal. :smilie_daumenpos:

Makes wiring it up real easy too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> Don't they have a dedicated forum for you fly boys. None of this has anything to do with your layout or model trains, sanctioned by King Tut or not.:smilie_daumenneg:


Was it you who told me if I don't like it don't read it? 
Starting with something like, Who pissed in your oatmeal? Or was it Cheerios?
Maybe it was fruity loops?:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep.......it was.
And there is a lot more that you directed towards me. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=285343&postcount=32

That was from this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24613



Hows the saying go?:cheeky4:

"Just saying" :smokin:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh, its you Ed! 

Funny I didn't see you till now (are you one of them thar flyboys too?). 

If your keeping score maybe you should reread the cornflakes comment was directed towards somebody that couldn't find the ignore button.

Don't think it was you.

:goofballo you Have problems with buttons too?:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> Oh, its you Ed!
> 
> Funny I didn't see you till now (are you one of them thar flyboys too?).
> 
> ...


No I like my boots on the ground. 
Man, it sure looked like that was directed towards me because of the post I posted right above yours.

Look at the Union Station now will you.
We have Politics, we have religion, now we have a new add on Guns. (nothing new we always had them) just that a mod has been "given" permission to moderate it. I didn't know a mod needed permission to moderate something? That must be something new?:dunno: 
What else can we add for discussion? Sex? Race? More? None are forbidden in "the rules".

You were right though.....just don't read them, they seem like all one sided BS anyway.
Then if you do happen to comment you get crap thrown at you.:smokin:


Maybe I will start a thread about all the wannabes out here today impersonating veterans? 
You know with a keyboard and internet you can be anyone you want to be today. 
They are out there. All over and in all walks of life, even some politicians!
Sometimes I wonder.:smokin:

I am taking your advice anyway, I don't need that BS. Though it is hard not to read them, and harder not to reply. 
But it is a train site.
And they do have many sites for debating that crap. But the mods are happy I see. Let the rest of the forum go. Heres one that should have been told already http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24875 
There are more but the mods are having too much fun with Union Station. Too busy to moderate.
And if they don't like the way the debate goes well....they can just delete the whole thing. 

I already told you what I think of these "experimental" threads. 
Hell, they were never banned from talking about in the first place. Only if ":worshippy:someone" didn't like it.

Though everyone feel free to get up on the soapbox and discuss(?) their opinions. Go ahead, as long as it is not about trains.:goofball:


Back to the Fly boys talk.......it is Mooney's thread, I guess he can talk about what ever he wants in his thread?
You can just choose not to read it.:cheeky4:

Sorry Mooney......back to your, Folding Train Layout, (or the birds you fly.) your thread, your choice.
I like the Blue. :smilie_daumenpos:
Looks better then Johns dull red picture.


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes,
But then I find myself talking about trains on that site.


----------

